# National Plumbing Code of Canada



## glotiusone (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I am looking for a pdf copy of national plumbing code of canada?

Thank you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

call Canada.....:laughing:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

We dont have a national plumbing code in canada. We kinda, fly by the seat of our pants. Theres a lot of duct tape and silicone used.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

We don't have plumbing either. We all poop in igloos with holes cut in the ice.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

BTW you'll keep getting smart alek comments from everyone until you post an intro - unless you're not a professional then you're in for it


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought mine. Maybe you should do the same


----------

